# The Daily Show



## kyser_soze (Aug 11, 2006)

I think this fucking rocks.

Why isn't there an equally funny nightly satire show on British TV? 

Or is UK politics beyond satire?


----------



## Macabre (Aug 11, 2006)

I think its fairly mediocre, I'll watch it during my dinner if there is nothing else on.

I think the British equivalent would be Have I Got News For You, different format but same objective.

Edit: Actually, we do need a daily one dont we.  Suprised C4 didnt just copy the idea instead of using the American one.


----------



## binka (Aug 11, 2006)

its alright, bit too smug though. prefer the colbert report which is a spoof of the o'reilly factor (right wing commentator on fox news)


----------



## nick1181 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it rocks as well.

I think this is fairly funny

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jOM2a5bQgdM


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 11, 2006)

The Daily Show is excellent.  I'm a big fan.   A pity it comes pre-bleeped.


----------



## Neva (Aug 11, 2006)

There was a thread in general not so long praising Galloway for his Sky News interview. Everyone was talking about how Galloway is the only, or one of the few, politicians to be honest and speak his mind instead of towing party lines or whatever. Well in America it's worse, there are literally no politicians consistently being honest about situations and we need shows like The Daily Show or The Colbert Report to tell it like it is or the public doesn't have a chance. Without these comedians American democracy would be in an even worse state than it already is 

The below clip tells it better than I ever could really. It's Jon Stewart, the host of The Daily Show, appearing on a Crossfire (a so called 'debate' show) and just owning them with good argument and wit while the republican host tries to shout him down. It's fantastic imo.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rmZkw169xEI


----------



## Hawkeye Pearce (Aug 11, 2006)

Very funny show.  Colbert is a genius as well though, love his O'Reilly/Scarborough impression.  Did anyone see his speech at the White House Press dinner, Bush doesn't seem to know whats going on at all.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I think this fucking rocks.
> 
> Why isn't there an equally funny nightly satire show on British TV?
> 
> Or is UK politics beyond satire?


I think it's more that it's a very sad indictment on the state of journalism over there in the US that it's left to The Daily Show to highlight the kind of f***witted foreign and domestic policy that's being pursued in that country.

With the popularity of Faux News, it's as if the majority of the British population actually *believed* in the Sun as a credible source of news.  

What does it say about the state of journalism, and 'free speech'?  If a mainstream news channel made some of the observations made in the Daily Show, they would be lambasted as 'unAmerican' and 'if you're not with us, you're against us'.

Frankly, I'm very glad that we don't have to resort to watching a Comedy Channel to get some kind of critique of our government's activities.  Yes, I love stuff like HIGNFY and the Now Show and Rory Bremner, Bird & Fortune, but I would be dismayed if that kind of programming was the only 'opposition' our government was facing, and they were given an easy ride by 'hard' news programmes through fear of being considered unpatriotic.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 12, 2006)

P.S. As far as British politics being beyond satire, I think that a lot of people over here view politicians with a 'give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves' kind of attitude.

The feeling that I get about the American population is that:

[sweeping generalisation]If George W Bush publicly mounted a platform, wrapped a noose round his neck, yanked it taught, flipped the trap door and swung till his neck broke/he was asphyxiated, the vast majority of the American public *still* wouldn't realise he'd hung himself, even if they saw it with their own eyes.[/sweeping generalisation]

A very scary proportion of them believe in Adam and Eve, a scary proportion believe Saddam had WMD and was responsible for 9/11, etc.   A lot of the American public hold beliefs that fly in the face of all logic and evidence.

I think that for the most part, Brits have a better inbuilt bullshit detector.


----------



## binka (Aug 12, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> A very scary proportion of them believe in Adam and Eve, a scary proportion believe Saddam had WMD and was responsible for 9/11, etc.   A lot of the American public hold beliefs that fly in the face of all logic and evidence.


you ever read free republic? i cant help myself, read it every day (near enough) the religious fundamentalism is scary (although it is fun when a non-religious member gets into an argument with a god botherer about evolution, they always go to 3 pages minimum) 

re: wmd in iraq, i read something on there not long ago that *more* members of the american public now believe saddam had wmd than thought that a year ago! (will try and dig up some links) no doubt due to press management and virtually no one challenging the executive over the matter.


----------



## binka (Aug 12, 2006)

here we go

http://www. freerepublic. com/focus/f-news/1674278/posts


----------



## nick1181 (Aug 12, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> you ever read free republic? i cant help myself, read it every day (near enough) the religious fundamentalism is scary (although it is fun when a non-religious member gets into an argument with a god botherer about evolution, they always go to 3 pages minimum)



I find it depressing and not terribly constructive giving these people any of my attention - it's a lot better to actually go out and do something positive - so I've become actively involved in Greenpeace and FOE.

When it comes to issues affecting the planet, there are basically four types of people.

a) People who care and who are doing something about it.
b) People who care and who aren't doing anything about it.
c) People who don't care
d) Stupid cunts.

If you're going onto free republic, you're probably somewhere between a) and b) giving your attention to d).

It's a lot easier, more fun and better for your karma generally to become a) then give all your attention to b) and c).


----------



## binka (Aug 12, 2006)

i find it usefull to understand the arguments of the nutters over there, but i see the point you are making and i think you are right in some respect.


----------



## lostexpectation (Aug 12, 2006)

the thing is that show is on every day...and it covers big news events in the evening ain't it, it be like if you miss the 6,00 news you can still catch this and see what the politicians really meant... theres nothing like that on everyday in the uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 13, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> here we go
> 
> http://www. freerepublic. com/focus/f-news/1674278/posts


Ooh, bloody hell, post #8 refers to "evidence" that Saddam moved the WMD out to Syria before the US invasion *ahem* sorry, liberation.

Blimey!  

Tony Blair better not ask anyone to believe in WMD again, he's like the boy who cried "Wolf!", he's now cried it too often to have any credibility whatsoever.


----------



## BettyButterfly (Aug 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nZy9OhEcLLc&mode=related&search=

I liked this one!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been watching this loads recently. The DNC and the RNC have provided plenty of material!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2008)

i watch it every now and again,  quite enjoy it


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

Magneze makes me watch it and a good laugh it is too


----------



## The Groke (Sep 4, 2008)

it's Ok-ish.

As others have said, it is a little smug....which would be more bearable if it was actually as sharp and clever as it _thinks_ it is.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I think this fucking rocks.
> 
> Why isn't there an equally funny nightly satire show on British TV?
> 
> Or is UK politics beyond satire?


It used to be on Comedy Central I believe, is it still there?

It's the usual issue's imo, money and the talent to front the concept. Could eventually prob muster someone with insufficuent ego to not make it about themselves, but he does have a very powerful full-time writing team. Bearing in mind the need for consistent quality, he needs it, what a thing to have to churn out nightly. And also these are hugely politicised times in the USA; not sure you're going to get quite the same material from Pension reform.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't get beyond the saturated colours and the presentation - I don't find it funny either, but only cos I know nothing about American politics.
I don't like the format either though- it seems so old fashioned and also because of the Day Today factor.


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2008)

Last night's bit on Gustav was amusing:

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=183780&title=the-best-fking-news-team-ever


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 4, 2008)

Bremner, Bird and Fortune's probably the English equivalent, and they're totally ace. 

TDS is patchy, it can be very funny and they do some surprisingly heavyweight interviews, but some of the filler is pretty low-grade college humour stuff.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2008)

NB - that link to JS on Crossfire is dead.

This one works though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2008)

Hit and miss.
The interviews tend to be pretty shit. 

It's been better of late what with the election and wotnot.


----------



## 8den (Sep 4, 2008)

It's always going to hit and miss. When it hits it's note perfect, when it misses, well lead balloon.


----------



## Silva (Sep 4, 2008)

Bush and his cronies were the best thing that could have happened to the show. Gave the writing staff a authority figure of dubious legitimacy, that sounds like a buffoon when he's not reading from the Teleprompter ("you can't get fooled again", the tribal sovereignty question and so on) with an hawkish, highly-religious cabinet willing to fabricate lies and deceive to get their goal. I reckon that if Jesus Obama is elected (and doesn't turn out to be another "campaign politician"), the writing staff will struggle to have enough material.

That said, they still have a lot of punch, and Jon Stewart is pretty honest about what he does.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 4, 2008)

The one on More4 tonight, I assume last night's in the US, was the best one I have ever seen.

The argument against the pro-life Newt Gingrich and the Palin woman was brilliant.   The 'gay' convention had me in tears.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 4, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The interviews tend to be pretty shit.



I often think Stewart's interviews are the strongest segments of the show. The one tonight with Gingrich was excellent and they're more often in that ball park of quality than not. The only time Stewart lets himself down is when one of his actor mates is on and those always turn into mutual back-slapping love-ins.


----------



## paolo (Sep 4, 2008)

Not a big fan of the interviews, but the news chunk is great. I watched the crossfire bit a few a few years ago - it is awesome. Stuart is a very sharp guy.


----------



## 8den (Sep 4, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> The one on More4 tonight, I assume last night's in the US, was the best one I have ever seen.
> 
> The argument against the pro-life Newt Gingrich and the Palin woman was brilliant.   The 'gay' convention had me in tears.



http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/i...951&title=intro-hurricane-katrina&byDate=true

From the 6th of Sept 2005, the first post katrina show, personal favourite, comparing the American news media to "a fat drunk with a tire iron beating up two punks  trying to steal his car".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 5, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> P.S. As far as British politics being beyond satire, I think that a lot of people over here view politicians with a 'give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves' kind of attitude.
> 
> The feeling that I get about the American population is that:
> 
> ...



I completely agree, and it's always hilarious how wound up Americans get about criticism of their government.

I mean, if foreigners stand around randomly bashing Britain, we probably get irritated too.  But none of us give a shit about foreigners criticising the UK government...


----------



## camouflage (Sep 5, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I think this fucking rocks.
> 
> Why isn't there an equally funny nightly satire show on British TV?
> 
> Or is UK politics beyond satire?



I watch it, but I don't respect it. Smarmy American smugness, they take the piss out of the likes of Bush et al but then betray the fact that tyheir no better. Wotsisname who presents the show's alwasy coming out with the kind of world view they're programmed to have in the states "Russia chose the olympic games to invade Georgia" said with a straight face for example.

Then they have that black presenter who they roll out to talk about black things, and the female one to talk about lady-stuff, Asif Manvi to talk about brown-people, and that big fat white psycopath to represent the avergae American joe... it irritates me to be honest. That unfunny English tosser could only find success in the states, this much is obvious.

Sorry for the lazy post, really can't be arsed tbh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 5, 2008)

You're wrong on so many levels we have to create new levels for you.

Down the stairs to the right, please.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, Stewart is funny, and some of the skits they doare funny, like pointing out the hypocracy of those rightwing commentators yesterday, but I don't _really_ rate the shows opinions all that much. It's easy to point out the hypocracy and foolishness of rightwing politicians and commentators but the basic understanding is still in the neibourhood of for instance "America set out to liberate the Iraqis, they just did it wrong". For that, I don't consider the show all that clever. 

Funny clownery though.

Would also be interesting if the American right had something similar. Again, just for shits'n'giggles.


----------



## Silva (Sep 5, 2008)

foreigner said:


> Would also be interesting if the American right had something similar. Again, just for shits'n'giggles.



Fox News had a similar show, but IIRC it tanked badly. Apparently the writers were terrible, and let's be honest, to bash "liberal anti-american heathen baby-killers" they already had the remaining 23:30 a day, so most people probably couldn't tell the fake news from the real ones 

E2A: This


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 5, 2008)

Is the show in America an hour long? I think it is, I used to watch loads of videos of this online and the special reports are so funny, they don't show enough of those on the more 4 show.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 5, 2008)

Did anyone see Karl Rove and that Dick Morris piece of shit getting owned HARD on  the show last night?

Trying to find a link!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 5, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Did anyone see Karl Rove and that Dick Morris piece of shit getting owned HARD on  the show last night?
> 
> Trying to find a link!



That was brilliant - Stewart's best when he's really pissed off about something.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 5, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Did anyone see Karl Rove and that Dick Morris piece of shit getting owned HARD on  the show last night?
> 
> Trying to find a link!



This? http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo_tY7sXM20

It's good, though he didn't really have to work hard for the comedy - he just had to sit there and play the clips


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan.  Mediocre jokes, always at the expense of republicans, pandering to its audiences expectations, never really doing anything particularly challenging or subversive.

At least the Brit satire efforts seem to take the piss out of everyone that deserves it, rather than singling out a single side to pick on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

So has no-one else picked up on how horrible it looks?


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 5, 2008)

Doesn't most US TV look like that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Fruitloop said:


> Doesn't most US TV look like that?


All entertainment shows seem to look like that - HBO dramas always look great though.
The graphics are the worst ever but they're like that on news channels too.
I don't get it - why are they so bad?


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 5, 2008)

I always thought the slightly garish quality was something to do with the broadcast format, but it's weird that it seems just as bad when you see it over here. As for the graphics I guess there are a lot more channels so maybe it's unfair to compare them to the big three in the UK. Some of the stuff on the freeview channels here is pretty appalling to be fair...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 5, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> This? http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo_tY7sXM20
> 
> It's good, though he didn't really have to work hard for the comedy - he just had to sit there and play the clips


Thanks for finding it 

Its just so frickin embarrassing how easily and smoothly pundits lie! 

But then I think why am *I* cringing, when after having seen themselves get owned on TV tonight, they'll wake up tomorrow and go traduce some more reputations. None of it matters a damn to partisan rent-a-gobs. 


Ugh-Bill O'Reilly. I forgot he  was on the 'owned' montage too. 

Every time I see him pontificating I remember this:   which is just beautiful


----------



## Melinda (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone see Tony Blair on the show this week?

Interesting lack of a sense of a humour and still talking bollocks about the war in Iraq.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 25, 2008)

> Did anyone see Tony Blair on the show this week?
> 
> Interesting lack of a sense of a humour and still talking bollocks about the war in Iraq.



Yeah, that was good wasn't it? Glad to see Stewart give him a pretty tough ride which i don't think Blair was really prepared for.

Did you see Clinton last night? that guy is still the slickest. I miss Clinton.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 25, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> Yeah, that was good wasn't it? Glad to see Stewart give him a pretty tough ride which i don't think Blair was really prepared for.
> 
> Did you see Clinton last night? that guy is still the slickest. I miss Clinton.


He was really funny, loved the crack about not knowing that buying everyone 2,000 apple pies was an option for government spending! 

However while he was accepting the praise and general accolades (seriously Bill, if you ran how much do you think you'd win by?) he was a tad slow to mention Obama, like! 

Slightly awkward moment when he remembered he should be talking up  Obama. Not quite a ringing endorsement!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 25, 2008)

November said:


> I watch it, but I don't respect it. Smarmy American smugness, they take the piss out of the likes of Bush et al but then betray the fact that tyheir no better. Wotsisname who presents the show's alwasy coming out with the kind of world view they're programmed to have in the states "Russia chose the olympic games to invade Georgia" said with a straight face for example.
> 
> Then they have that black presenter who they roll out to talk about black things, and the female one to talk about lady-stuff, Asif Manvi to talk about brown-people, and that big fat white psycopath to represent the avergae American joe... it irritates me to be honest. That unfunny English tosser could only find success in the states, this much is obvious.
> 
> Sorry for the lazy post, really can't be arsed tbh.




omg....



you <-------------------------------------------------------------> the point of thd daily show, colbert report etc etc


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 25, 2008)

lazy post indeed


----------



## 8den (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=186021&title=the-best-f#king-news-team-aasif


For november the point is flying over your head


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone see the Blair interview? A bit of a let-down unfortunately. Blair knew just how to handle Stewart and deflected most of the criticism without getting properly challenged. The guardian even had a little column about how Blair had come out on top.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 25, 2008)

I disagree with that actually. Blair got lost in the debate about 2 democracies going to war, and had to be led back to the point.

I thought Stewart nailed him over and over on the Road to Iraq stuff. 

The only problem I saw - Tony Blair would have been skewered in the UK if when asked about Iraq he repeatedly mentioned 9/11.


----------



## 8den (Sep 25, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Did anyone see the Blair interview? A bit of a let-down unfortunately. Blair knew just how to handle Stewart and deflected most of the criticism without getting properly challenged. The guardian even had a little column about how Blair had come out on top.




Look Stewart isn't Paxman. Thats not his job. Thats why he'll get Blair and Clinton, because they'll get a nice coasty interview.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 25, 2008)

But even the debate about two democracies not fighting - Stewart was trying to say it was bollocks (which it is) but didn't know enough to challenge it properly. Probably the best counter-example is the US fighting proxy/clandestine wars against socialist democracies in South America. Instead Stewart came out with the Falklands, which was rubbish.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 25, 2008)

> Look Stewart isn't Paxman. Thats not his job. Thats why he'll get Blair and Clinton, because they'll get a nice coasty interview.



exactly, Stewart is more chat show host than political inquisitor, but he put Blair on the spot and made him look distincly uneasy. 
In fact i think after a while and having made a small but pertinant point Stewart gave him an 'out' to get the chat back on track.

I'm not suprised the guardian looked on it like they did though.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 25, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> exactly, Stewart is more chat show host than political inquisitor, but he put Blair on the spot and made him look distincly uneasy.
> In fact i think after a while and having made a small but pertinant point Stewart gave him an 'out' to get the chat back on track.



I agree with this.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 25, 2008)

will anyone EVER forget stephen colberts speech at the white house press conference?! (seriously worth watching...)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-869183917758574879

and lol @ jon stewart's take on palin...

http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/cc_insider/2008/09/jon-stewart-ann.html


i tell you, they would make a fuckin winning ticket colbert/stewart ....

they are ground breakers...getting real info to people through comedy?...

id marry either one of them...and thats saying something


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 25, 2008)

8den said:


> http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=186021&title=the-best-f#king-news-team-aasif
> 
> 
> For november the point is flying over your head



thats great 


and lol@ j stewarts faux golf gear


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 25, 2008)

Where I was, they showed the first half of the Clinton one twice, last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Where I was, they showed the first half of the Clinton one twice, last night.



Yes, there'll be an inquest about that - someone's in trouble!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 25, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Where I was, they showed the first half of the Clinton one twice, last night.



They're repeating that episode in full on Monday night. Alternatively, just watch the second half of the Clinton interview over at Comedy Central's website...


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 25, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> They're repeating that episode in full on Monday night. Alternatively, just watch the second half of the Clinton interview over at Comedy Central's website...


Excellent on Monday, will watch it.

I don't watch pre filmed stuff on the net before TV, generally.

Dodgy though.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 26, 2008)

Is the Colbert Report on any UK channel then?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 26, 2008)

Right before TB came on Jon Oliver and John Stewart did a skit (cut for time reasons) where it finished with John Oliver asking John to ask TB 'can you ask Tony Blair why he dragged my country into an unnecessary war?' which apparently pissed off TB somewhat. It was on the Daily Show website...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yes and the Colbert Report is on FX but I watch it on the website (I like it)


----------



## Melinda (Oct 9, 2008)

The show is on fire atm! Loving all the economic meltdown coverage.


The Debate stuff has been spot on.

I convulsed when John Stewart called Palin- 'She-Bush'


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been watching on free catch-up and absolutely loving it recently.  They are nailin' Palin.  Ithangyoo.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Oh yes and the Colbert Report is on FX but I watch it on the website (I like it)



What website can you see Colbert on?


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What website can you see Colbert on?



It'll be on colbertnation.com I'd imagine. If not, try comedycentral.com


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2008)

Can they be viewed outside the US though?  Don't think comedycentral can, can it?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Can they be viewed outside the US though?  Don't think comedycentral can, can it?



Its on satellite/ digital though, unless you were thinking to watch at work or something.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2008)

Balls.  Just looked at colbertnation, which linked to FX, which doesn't stream episodes.


----------



## exleper (Oct 9, 2008)

no, but you can watch clips.  and there are some naughty sites which host older episodes.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2008)

Mrs Barack is nice.

That is all.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Im loving the Stewart Vs Cramer on-air flame war   Stewart pretty much nailed him to a wall last night just by highlighting the jackass's ego.  


I remember Cramer's cameo on Arrested Development which indicated he must have a sense of humour in there somewhere...

But him taking on the Daily Show = publicity fail!  If you're in the wrong, just shut the fuck up and take it gracefully!

Liberal gotcha media


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2009)

who's Cramer? I saw this mentioned on the news yesterday but I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

He does a hyper business show called Mad Money where he comments about the market, telling folk when to buy and when to dump stock. 

He spent lots of last year reassuring shareholders that collapsing banks and financial institutions were safe. "Buy Bear Stearns!"

"Yay Lehman Bros!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks
I see Stark Industries up there - was he in Iron Man then?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I couldnt find a still from him on Arrested Development!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

One of my favourite shows.  Did anyone see Stephen Colbert recently discuss race whilst covered in live tarantulas?  Best tv moment of the year so far by a long distance.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Exasperated sigh. 

Now Ken, had I seen such a gem as that, I would have SHARED it with the group. 

:rollyeyes @ you:


When was it? Im off to do some youtubing!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried to find it for a mate the other night and couldn't see it on there, which is scandalous!  Maybe colbertnation.com?  It was about 3 weeks ago, I'd say.  I'd look myself but I really should do some work.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bad Call*


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Found it! Its ace! :d

"Im so sorry for slavery, just take the spider off my head"





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/26/ablacknophobia-stephen-co_n_170155.html


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Melinda, you fill my world with gladness.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Its worthwhile checking out the 3 episodes over which this row with CNBC escalated and then blew the fuck up! They are really funny!

e2a - linked clips are listed underneath the main video.  If you havent seen any of it, start at the bottom and work your way up, ending with the main vid. 

Huffington are calling it an EPIC smackdown, its hard to disagree  

Videos are here: 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/10/jon-stewart-slams-jim-cra_n_173738.html


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Jon Stewart has been really really funny about it.

CNBC bloke on a clip - "Is he just gonna sit there and cherry pick mistakes made by politicians and then edit them and make sarcastic remarks?"

JS - "Yes!  That's what I do!"


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

I creased at that bit!  And by the time he was throwing up Viacom gang signs I was a goner.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I creased at that bit!  And by the time he was throwing up Viacom gang signs I was a goner.



Yeah, that was the bit that sent me over too

Edit - just remembered Dora the explorer's monkey wanting to throw faeces on everyone who worked at cnbc


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

It was a fricking demolition!


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cramer's scored a bit of an own goal really - if he'd offered to go on with Stewart and said "Yep, I screwed up on Bear Stearns etc, but look at all this other stuff where I got it right. I'm not infallible, sorry etc" this would all be over now and he'd look a lot less of a dick.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanna see Michael Steele show up for his fiscally conservative throwdown against Stephen Colbert, who I'm worried is using up all his best rhymes.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Cramer's scored a bit of an own goal really - if he'd offered to go on with Stewart and said "Yep, I screwed up on Bear Stearns etc, but look at all this other stuff where I got it right. I'm not infallible, sorry etc" this would all be over now and he'd look a lot less of a dick.



People - like Jon Stewart - who don't take themselves seriously will ALWAYS triumph over those - like Cramer - who do.  EVERY.  SINGLE.  TIME.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought the Michael Steele/ Muppets disgruntled diner comparison was inspired!

He has a face built for comedy.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Melinda, you're zooming up the my best peeps on urban league table, which I keep and check meticulously.  Aside from my girlfriend and you, I don't know anyone else who watches these shows regularly.  I completely don't get that either cos, for me, they are an hour of pretty much guaranteed high quality mirthmaking 4 nights a week.  You'd wait a hundred years for any show over here to come up with anything even approaching the genius of that spiders/race discussion Colbert had.  He's done so many fantastic things recently - did you see him leg wrestle that senator?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> People - like Jon Stewart - who don't take themselves seriously will ALWAYS triumph over those - like Cramer - who do.  EVERY.  SINGLE.  TIME.



I liked the bit where Stewart came up with a reference to being a simple clown, and it turns out that Cramer peppered his financial advice with car horns and sound effects like some sort of performing seal .. 

What the hell kind of drugs are they on ?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Melinda, you're zooming up the my best peeps on urban league table, which I keep and check meticulously.  Aside from my girlfriend and you, I don't know anyone else who watches these shows regularly.  I completely don't get that either cos, for me, they are an hour of pretty much guaranteed high quality mirthmaking 4 nights a week.  You'd wait a hundred years for any show over here to come up with anything even approaching the genius of that spiders/race discussion Colbert had.  He's done so many fantastic things recently - did you see him leg wrestle that senator?


   Ive been a fan of Stephen Colbert for a couple of years now. He has giant balls of steel. 
We've nothing to remotely touch him- not the conceit of the 'Westminster sketch writer,'  and certainly not Marcus Brigstocke's pitiful Late Edition.


Just re-watched Colbert's Senator Jason Chafetz interview- just bizarre!  
_"So when did rounding up people you dont like and putting them in camps get a bad name?"_ 

The pulling out of the handgun was jaw dropping, and as for the leg wrestling-genius!  All here: http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...know-a-district---utah-s-3rd---jason-chaffetz


The senator then went on Utah local news asking for a rematch and the next night Colbert served him up again, by showing all the wrestling match takes. 
_
"He had the hamstring strength of a newborn."
_
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/215453/january-08-2009/leg-wrestling-rematch


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 12, 2009)

Those links don't work.  

Cramer's on TDS tomorrow (UK time)


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 12, 2009)

The things I would do to Jon Stewart.

It would be completely loveless and utterly filthy. 

He is so fucking hotsexydelicious. 

*shiver*


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Those links don't work.
> 
> Cramer's on TDS tomorrow (UK time)


Try here for the video links:

http://colbertcampus.com/jason-chaffetz-on-the-colbert-report/


----------



## david dissadent (Mar 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> who's Cramer? I saw this mentioned on the news yesterday but I wasn't paying attention





> Based on subsequent stock market performance and our judgments about his forecasts for overall stock market direction, Jim Cramer is right about 46% of the time with his stock market predictions, a little below average. His forecast sample size is moderate, as is our confidence in this conclusion.



Link

Basicaly during the bull market of 02-07 had you gone with Cramers crap you would have lost money. 

He is known for boosting Bear Stern as it dies but he was also boosting the likes of Wachovia and WaMu when every blogger on the net was calling them as dead in the water. 

He is a fucking tool, but just the most obvious tool of the US TV financial shows. They are pumpers for the market and little more than infotainment. As the US has far less of a social net underneath it than us, people in the US tend to invest money far more than the UK, so they take a far bigger interest in the markets. The US TV financial shows led them like lambs to the slaughter over the past few years.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 13, 2009)

Well good tonight


----------



## 8den (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Well good tonight





It was interesting. Stewart's interview take is a lil obsequious, he never likes to offend, so it was never going to newsnight, for example he let Cramer off far to easy on his bragging about short selling. Over all the last three Daily show's have been excellent, but I'd dearly loved to have jon, duck over the ropes and tagged in Paxman for the interview.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2009)

It was the first time I understood the term "pwned". 

And  not just Cramer, but the whole TV channel.

What the hell was that video where Cramer admitted to having been a seriously dodgy trader himself ?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

Cramer was abject, oh god, where was his dignity? It was almost  impossible  to watch. There was no joy or at least schadenfreude to had. 

Its clear they must have tipped him/ CNBC that they had the short selling tape, and props to him to have still gone on.  

TDS had the tape and so it was never going to be the battle the past few days promised- it was a seal clubbing.

But again and again Cramer missed the point, buying the lazy _'Anchor Wars'_ line and speaking to that, instead of to CNBC's complicity in the destruction of our financial future by corrupt, unscrupulous corporations.

How can he go back to his show after that performance? Admitting that he and other network financial 'journalists' knowingly put out lies and disinformation, and that he himself advocated short selling and _'shenanigans'_ rolleyes? 

Any authority or credibility he could ever lay claim to has been descimated and his career torn to fuck, and its that which was so awful to watch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2009)

The Grauniad has a video of the show :-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/deadlineusa/2009/mar/13/jim-cramer-jon-stewart-daily-show


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> One of my favourite shows.  Did anyone see Stephen Colbert recently discuss race whilst covered in live tarantulas?  Best tv moment of the year so far by a long distance.



i was in tears...just magic.


colbert/stewart are the only shows i try and watch religously...they are so funny


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Melinda, you're zooming up the my best peeps on urban league table, which I keep and check meticulously.  Aside from my girlfriend and you, I don't know anyone else who watches these shows regularly.  I completely don't get that either cos, for me, they are an hour of pretty much guaranteed high quality mirthmaking 4 nights a week.  You'd wait a hundred years for any show over here to come up with anything even approaching the genius of that spiders/race discussion Colbert had.  He's done so many fantastic things recently - did you see him leg wrestle that senator?


I watch the show sometimes, but keep forgetting it's on. 

Where am I on your league table ken?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

Heck of a review. Less triumphalism than Id expected. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/12/jim-cramer-on-daily-show-_n_174503.html


----------



## Sadken (Mar 14, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I watch the show sometimes, but keep forgetting it's on.
> 
> Where am I on your league table ken?



Tottenham, mate.  You just need to get your whole squad pulling in the same direction, watching the Daily Show and the Colbert Report regularly and then you could challenge for some honours again.  You're my tip for the cup every year, anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 14, 2009)

That's our generation's Frost/Nixon for those of us who are American.  I can't believe Cramer promised to change his entire schtick!  Talk about a mea culpa.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

Pathetic is what it was. 

I half expect him to roll down his shirt sleeves as proof of his contrition and intention to be a better hack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2009)

The latest Max Keiser "Truth About Markets" seems quite pertinent about how brokers cover up their dodgy dealings :-

http://karmabanqueradio.com/2009/03/07/1020-the-truth-about-markets-07-march-2009/

So much for so called "free market capitalism"


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tottenham, mate.  You just need to get your whole squad pulling in the same direction, watching the Daily Show and the Colbert Report regularly and then you could challenge for some honours again.  You're my tip for the cup every year, anyway.


I don't think I get Colbert Report on Freeview.

<Gets in training>


----------



## david dissadent (Mar 14, 2009)

Not the first time Stewart has held American journalism to account.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Stewart#Crossfire_appearance


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

Channel 4 news are doing an item on this in a second or two. 

Impressive reach!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2009)

And Max Keiser is talking about it on resonance


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 14, 2009)

*i dont know if ive ever said this or not but...*

I LOVE JON STEWART A LITTLE Y'KNOW.








thats all.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

I watched last night with your lusty words in mind, and do you know I still couldnt see it? Does nothing for me 

I bet he's an ace dad though!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I watched last night with your lusty words in mind, and do you know I still couldnt see it? Does nothing for me
> 
> I bet he's an ace dad though!



 his wit and 'personality' are what makes me go all gushy...

its what makes him _soooo _sexy. 


it wouldnt matter to me what he looked like as long as he stayed the witty, dead quick and hilarious bloke that he is.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> Not the first time Stewart has held American journalism to account.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Stewart#Crossfire_appearance





> In a televised exchange with former CNN personality Tucker Carlson on Crossfire on October 15, 2004, Stewart criticized the state of television journalism and pleaded with the show's hosts to "stop hurting America," and referred to both Carlson and co-host Paul Begala as "partisan hacks." This exchange became one of the most widely viewed Internet videos to date,[48] and a topic of much media discussion.
> 
> Despite being on the program to comment on current events, Stewart immediately shifted the discussion toward the show itself, asserting that Crossfire had failed in its responsibility to inform and educate viewers about politics as a serious topic. Stewart stated that the show engaged in partisan hackery instead of honest debate, and said that the hosts' assertion that Crossfire is a debate show is like "saying pro wrestling is a show about athletic competition." Carlson responded by saying that Stewart criticizes news organizations for not holding public officials accountable, but when he interviewed John Kerry, Stewart asked a series of "softball" questions. Stewart responded that he didn't realize "the news organizations look to Comedy Central for their cues on integrity."[49] When Carlson continued to press Stewart on the Kerry issue, Stewart said, "You're on CNN! The show that leads into me is puppets making crank phone calls! What is wrong with you?" When Carlson told Stewart he was not as funny in person as he was on his show, Stewart retorted, "You're as big a dick on your show as you are on any show."[9] In response to further prods from the hosts to "be funny," Stewart said, "No, I'm not going to be your monkey."


Absolute quality....it was around then I started paying more attention.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone so completely humiliated in an interview situation before. Stewart's finest moment to date, which, bearing in mind some of his anti-Bush, anti-Iraq War stuff, is really saying something.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 15, 2009)

i find he does hold back most times stewart, but not with cramer

i still can't get over that he had musharraf on his show plugging his book, although he did ask him who he thought was more popular in pakistan bush or bin laden, he couldn't really even start with him and didn't try
i mean he was a military dictator


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

Fabulous clip of Colbert destroying Glen Beck, the Weeping Conservative (TM). Its on Huffington today.  

This guy is launching a _9-12 _project 'meant to conjure the spirit of compassion and camaraderie Americans felt on September 12, 2001.'  WTF! 

The footage of Glen Beck will leave you slack jawed with horror and fascination! Colbert's reaction is awesome! 
BONUS: Chuck Norris is in the vid!

Comedy Central wont allow me to link directly, but here is the Huffington link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/01/stephen-colbert-rips-apar_n_181673.html


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, it was excellent.  Weird though, cos Daily Show covered GB's meltdown ages ago - all the footage was from 13th March wasn't it?  The bloke is a complete insaniac.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

Glen Beck? who the fuck elects someone like that?

Dissapointed in chuck norris now. bah.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

Nobody's elected him and I've gotta say the ironic veneration of Chuck Norris has pissed me off since day one because every time I've ever heard the bloke speak, he's said something pretty hideous.  He's a knobfaced prick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

I never realised he was a right-loon.

Now I'll have to have that tattoo removed


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

Get one of Paul Rudd instead - he's my flavour of the month right now.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 2, 2009)

oh yeah i *heart* jon stewart a little bit ...think ive said that before


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2009)

I miss the hundreds of Daily Show videos they used to have on Youtube 

The best one was Stewart talking to Colbert regarding the Prince Charles / Royal Servant incident, they tried so hard to keep a straight face but couldn't do it and the piece fell apart in giggles


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I never realised he was a right-loon.
> 
> Now I'll have to have that tattoo removed


Not an easy one to miss?? The man's a meathead of the flag-waving patriot variety. 



MightyAphrodite said:


> oh yeah i *heart* jon stewart a little bit ...think ive said that before




Im pretend crushing on Stephen Colbert since the leg wrestling and Paul Rudd because of the dancing (of cours) and his English accent. 

5 second clip:


----------



## lyra_k (Apr 2, 2009)

I've gotta bit of a crush on Jon Stewart too, which he nearly ruined the other night when he was thanking Bruce Springsteen for inspiring him to leave New Jersey for the bright lights of NYC via his blue collar rock.  He was being very sincere actually and it went down like a lead ballon with Springsteen (err.  that's nice Jon) and was a tad embarrassing to watch.

OU - isn't the hideous set part of the satire?  I think it's on purpose. 

Over to our senior Black Correspondant.... 

(MA ps - actually you can have JS and I'll take John Oliver )


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im pretend crushing on Stephen Colbert since the leg wrestling and Paul Rudd because of the dancing (of cours) and his English accent.
> 
> 5 second clip:



stephen is worthy!! 

hahaha@ paul rudd...did you see that thing before i edited it, i wanted sadken to faint then thought nahhh!!! 

hes worthy of a crush too, i _suppose_!


----------



## pboi (Apr 2, 2009)

the set is all part of the satire!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 2, 2009)

lyra_k said:


> I've gotta bit of a crush on Jon Stewart too, which he nearly ruined the other night when he was thanking Bruce Springsteen for inspiring him to leave New Jersey for the bright lights of NYC via his blue collar rock.  He was being very sincere actually and it went down like a lead ballon with Springsteen (err.  that's nice Jon) and was a tad embarrassing to watch.
> 
> OU - isn't the hideous set part of the satire?  I think it's on purpose.
> 
> ...



oooh oohhh....i'll take him thanks


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

I fancy Stephen Colbert, Melinda.  I've got that one covered for you, man crush style if you wanna focus your efforts on JS.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

I believe MA has firmly claimed John Stewart. 


I saw John Oliver doing _something_ here last year, it sucked pretty much. 

It might have been the Late Edition with Marcus Brigstocke? His ironic too clever English reporter act falls a little flat here. Im not a fan.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, yeah, I did mean MA.  I just sort of brainspazzed a bit.

I heard Chris Addison praising John Oliver up on the radio yesterday.  Took me by surprise a bit.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Chris when he is working with Ianucci,  but I didnt rate that thing he did on his own last year. 

A sit com based in a lab, I think?  But I dont think I gave it more than 5 mins.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Fabulous clip of Colbert destroying Glen Beck, the Weeping Conservative (TM). Its on Huffington today.
> 
> This guy is launching a _9-12 _project 'meant to conjure the spirit of compassion and camaraderie Americans felt on September 12, 2001.'  WTF!
> 
> ...



*almost dies laughing*

Didn't Colbert start on the Daily Show - I've only recently discovered him - been watching the Daily Show for a while. Now I have to watch them both, Colbert is a comic master.


----------



## pboi (Apr 2, 2009)

find the colbert piece when hevtlaks race with actual tarantulas on his face. My tv highlight of the past infinity years


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> find the colbert piece when hevtlaks race with actual tarantulas on his face. My tv highlight of the past infinity years



Just watching that now


----------



## lyra_k (Apr 2, 2009)

Structaural said:


> *almost dies laughing*
> 
> Didn't Colbert start on the Daily Show - I've only recently discovered him - been watching the Daily Show for a while. Now I have to watch them both, Colbert is a comic master.



yep, he was one of the *reporters* on there for a long time


----------



## Melinda (Apr 18, 2009)

John Stewart's interview with Elizabeth Warren regarding the Stimulous Package was simply ace. The best of the whole Clusterfuck to the Poorhouse segment so far. 

I found a link to it on Huffington: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/16/elizabeth-warren-makes-jo_n_187635.html


----------



## Melinda (Apr 18, 2009)

The coverage of the Fox Tea Parties on both TDS and Colbert has had me in stitches. If ever a stunt needed the hot air letting out, its the Fox led  _'grassroots revolution.'_

Stewart and Colbert havent even had to do much, merely string together Fox's own coverage which is looking increasingly unhinged and hysterical. Cody Willard, a Fox anchor called Obama a fascist live on air. 

That said John Oliver's OB from one protest was one of his best! Wandering through the crowd asking the good folks to compare and contrast this current 3% tax rise with the behaviour of the British in 1776. 

Huffington is carrying pics of the '10 most offensive' Tea party placards from the various 'Tea Parties.'  The naked racism on show was a joy to behold. Its great that Fox continues to give them a platform. The ten most offensive tea party placards


One of my favourites: 


 



Not surprisingly some GOP members are backing away sharpish. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/17/tea-party-fallout-indepen_n_188235.html


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Torture Memo stuff- brilliant!

The continuing demolition of the Rove/ Cheney/ Fox axis - brilliant!

Wyatt Cenac's Socialist Sweden two parter- briliant!


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

Wyatt is always funny


----------



## Melinda (Apr 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Wyatt is always funny



He is, right?! 

Loved the Swedish models with the politician! Goodness he was a game guy!  
http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=225126&title=The-Stockholm-Syndrome-Pt.-2



Last nights_ Moment of Zen_ floored me - Fox News Blonde and serial Obama insulter has a pop at Chavez. 
The best thing about the clip is her anti-intellectualism.

 Fox presenter caught in ignoramus loop

It puts her questioning Obama's competency in stark perspective.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh God, if that is the "ignoramus" bit then that blew me away!


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2009)

This clip of CNN anchors discussing Obama's 'Swagger and Flava.'   just wtf?! 



*fist bumps the thread*


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)

Wanda Sykes roasts the admintration and Fox News at the White House Correspondent's Dinner last night.

Fox are going to be *hunting* Wanda after this. The Rush Limbaugh gag was whoaaaa  so good! She hurt them! She was brutal! 
Total Rockstar!  






Its a full clip at 15 minutes,  but its worth it. 



Obmam's speech was funny too-  if possibly ever so slightly inappropriate ?!- its amazing that he is so articulate and funny- but  some of the more OTT gags could have been left to someone else? Or am I being too po-faced?

Full speech,  but there shorter clips in the related videos section. 
Loved the Hilary jokes.


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

Funniest line from the other night: "Man, that's one smart white kid"


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

Melinda said:


> This clip of CNN anchors discussing Obama's 'Swagger and Flava.'   just wtf?!
> 
> 
> 
> *fist bumps the thread*




"No one on the corner has swagger like us 





swagger like us





Swa-swagger like us





"


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Funniest line from the other night: "Man, that's one smart white kid"



Oooh I loved that little boy!!  

His parents  had to be so proud that he spoke up! Twice!


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Oooh I loved that little boy!!
> 
> His parents  had to be so proud that he spoke up! Twice!



Innit!  I snorted!  That kid is the future of white people.  COMEBACK STARTS HERE, BABY!!!


----------



## pigtails (May 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Funniest line from the other night: "Man, that's one smart white kid"



That was ace!!


----------



## pigtails (May 10, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> I LOVE JON STEWART A LITTLE Y'KNOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

I'm gonna try and line up a trip to NYC with tickets for DS and Colbert.  Colbert reportmight be coming to comedy central or more 4 soon, I imagine, cos FX no longer show it in the UK.  I tend to stream anyway.


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)

Ken, seriously watch the  Wanda Sykes clip.   Once she's done sucking up she properly puts the boot in!

Sarah Palin and Rush Limbaugh - just fucking OUCH! 

She best not have any skeletons or bitter exes, because the Fox attack dogs are not going to take wounds from a black lesbian comic lying down!


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

I'll definitely watch it later on, matey, I remember Stephen Colbert at the same dinner absolutely roasting bush a couple (?) of years back.  

I definitely reckon you're right on the Fox comeback, have you been watching them recently?  It's insane hysteria, I think Arnie may switch sides cos I can't see him liking the way the Republicans are in total disarray and going further right or just being contrary.  I can't recall even the tories imploding like they are.


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm gonna try and line up a trip to NYC with tickets for DS and Colbert.  Colbert reportmight be coming to comedy central or more 4 soon, I imagine, cos FX no longer show it in the UK.  I tend to stream anyway.



Really? You know Ive just realised I didnt see much of Colbert this week- I have it on Sky+...

Sounds like a plan- taking in a Daily Show if you go to NYC. I clapped and went wooooooh!


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

Was it easy enough sorting tickets then?  I was gonna email them to say give us the date and we'll book tickets around it over the new year.  

Yeah, I noticed no Colbert on friday night and the guardian mentioned it yesterday.


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)

I clapped and went wooooooh h just now when you mentioned going!   

I havent seen it live- Id love to.  Go now, and give them all the pig aids.


----------



## Sadken (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha.  Maybe if I write to them and tell them that I have the antidote for the swine flu I just smeared all over the letter they are reading right now....


----------



## Melinda (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

BUMP


Because Jude cunting Law is on the show slagging off the NHS.  

Try and catch the +1 broadcast. 

Apparently NHS waiting lists are very long and all the doctors are unhappy because they are so badly paid.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 17, 2010)

...because Mr Law uses it all the time, I'm sure.

I've not watched it yet though.   Later.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 18, 2010)

He wasn't so down on it - he said the doctors were better, the service is good...but added the doctors work longer hours and want more pay.

60-70% are happy with it, seemed reasonable.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 18, 2010)

I fell asleep watching it last night and didn't even get round to watching Colbert!  I am so happy you are back, Melinda.


----------



## such and such (Mar 18, 2010)

If you see my future husband to be Stephen, don't forget to tell him I still love him. Thanks Ken


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2010)

The first half tonight - the reply to Fox about him calling them down for their shit....stunning.   The Daily Show outdid itself, that says something.



Spoiler: spoiler



gospel choir singing 'fucking' etc


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2010)

I happened to see that episode dissing Fox. And it was a good and proper dissing - very thorough I'd say


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2010)

He does it the next night v the renegade islams or whatever who threatened south park.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2010)

John Oliver- Ive grown to like him very much! 

Loved his joint coverage of the British debates with Jon Stewart! 

Swingometer pwns CNN's Sit Room!


----------



## Flavour (Apr 26, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> He does it the next night v the renegade islams or whatever who threatened south park.



except that whole thing is bullshit and the daily show didnt do its research

http://willyloman.wordpress.com/201...sed-to-live-in-a-settlement-in-the-west-bank/


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2010)

What?

I'm not reading 4000 words of ranting?   Which part are you talking about?


----------



## Flavour (Apr 27, 2010)

its not 4000 words simples, its the first bit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you call me simples?   You just lost your audience.


----------



## Flavour (Apr 27, 2010)

its your own tagline! jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Melinda (May 1, 2010)

The coverage of Gordon Brown's  'Bigotgate' was very good. The animation of Brown's political soul leaving his body! 

Its fun to see ourselves as viewed through the prism of American eyes. 

We're wonderfully provincial! The insurmountable issue of the free bus pass...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

Szare is banned? What did he do?! 

Wasnt Jimmy Carter excellent? Just so funny and on point-  he skewered the current political atmosphere and Fox News into the bargain. It was the best show in a long while. 

OUCH @ the piece on the UFCW Union protesting Walmart's exploitation of non union labour, at minimum wage, refusing to provide health benefits. The picket line was made up entirely of NON union temp workers on minimum wage with no benefits!  Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> OUCH @ the piece on the UFCW Union protesting Walmart's exploitation of non union labour, at minimum wage, refusing to provide health benefits. The picket line was made up entirely of NON union temp workers on minimum wage with no benefits!  Unbelievable stuff.


 That was hilarious.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

We witnessed the destruction of a psyche.
No attempt to obfuscate or disseminate, just bang to rights spluttering and then silence.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 22, 2010)

Makes you wonder who _didn't_ get the job as head of PR or whatever that bloke was


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you see the council candidate whose statement of principle was _'Not the White Man's Bitch'_?


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2010)

I love the fact that this is actually happening.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 22, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Did you see the council candidate whose statement of principle was _'Not the White Man's Bitch'_?


 
Haha, yeah: New Booty


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2010)

"Cos Im not the regular ass. "

There was thought behind the slogans- she was able to back it up!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 22, 2010)

Great article on JS by the lovely, gorgeous and all round wonderful slice of humanity that is Hadley Freeman

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2010/sep/22/young-americans-jon-stewart-news


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't Jon Stewart on Reilly's show on Fox tonight?  I think I read that somewhere... that will be worth watching.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 2, 2010)

CNN anchor Rick Sanchez and Jon Stewart have enjoyed a war of words for a good few months now. 
It seems like Sanchez took it crazy personal, and has lost his fricking mind. 

He's gone a radio show and called Jon Stewart a bigot and followed it up by scoffing at the idea that Jews could understand prejudice, and then calls out all networks, _including his own_, as being run by people _like Stewart_.



> [Jews are] very powerless people... [snickers] He's such a minority, I mean, you know [sarcastically]... Please, what are you kidding? ... I'm telling you that everybody who runs CNN is a lot like Stewart, and a lot of people who run all the other networks are a lot like Stewart, and to imply that somehow they -- the people in this country who are Jewish -- are an oppressed minority? Yeah.



Not surprisingly, he's been fired by CNN. 

Stewart has called him dim before, but this was a spectacular demonstration. 
Pick a nasty fight, expose your own prejudices and inferiority complex to the world. Disastrous. 

'Stewart is a bigot'


'Jews are an oppressed minority? LMAO'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2010)

But some of his best friends were Jewish!


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bump! The Daily Show is returning to UK TV on July 23 courtesy of Comedy Central Extra...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/ne...show-comes-to-uk-on-comedy-central-extra.html


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 26, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## binka (Jun 26, 2012)

i just watch it on the comedy central website with firefox using the modify headers add-on so the website thinks im in america. dont watch it as much as i used to but whenever i do it really shows how pathetic current british topical satire is by comparisson - hignfy and 10 o'clock live in particular


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 26, 2012)

binka said:


> ...it really shows how pathetic current british topical satire is by comparisson - hignfy and 10 o'clock live in particular


Agreed.  hignfy has definitely lost its cutting edge.   Mock the Week and 8 out of 10 cats usually address many of the same topics with more bite, sarcasm and humour.


----------



## binka (Jun 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Agreed. hignfy has definitely lost its cutting edge. Mock the Week and 8 out of 10 cats usually address many of the same topics with more bite, sarcasm and humour.


id rather turn the tv off and stare at the blank screen for 30 minutes than watch mock the week. 8 out of 10 cats is *slightly* better because of sean lock but i still don't/rarely watch it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/w...jon-stewart-tears-cnn-apart-obamacare-blunder

clip from TDS


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's superb - TDS on top form.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 23, 2012)

Dear the UK and Ireland: The wait is over. Jon Stewart and The Best F#@king News Team Ever return TONIGHT at 10.30pm on Comedy Central Extra (Sky 128, Virgin Media 185)​


----------

